# Flotation Column



## reclamation_minor (Apr 5, 2011)

I am attempting to build a flotation column.
The size I have to work with is a fiberglass tube 14" x 12'.
It is difficult to find information about tube type flotation columns online. I have found a little but unfortunately not much detail about construction of a column. 

I want to process 1yd an hour. This is the goal.

My first obstacle is finding detailed information about tube type columns. 
My second is the fine air bubbles needed for effective flotation. 

I do understand the concept, I just need the detailed information to build it correctly.

I do have standard flotation cells, unfortunately 6' of snow was allowed to collect on the roof of the building housing this part of the process. Catastrophic building failure. The 480V 3 phase power was removed by the power company that is needed to power the process. 

I have approximately 75 cu yds of 1 ore to process. According to the assay it contains 1 to 4 Oz. per ton of gold depending on how it is processed, all microscopic. The other pile is approximately 1500 cu yds at .5 oz. per ton. Both ores contain arsenic which we will be removing in the reclamation process. This is the main goal of our company, arsenic removal for tailing pile reclamation. 

Any information on building a flotation column will be greatly appreciated and help me reduce the amount of material I need to physically process to get the gold. 

Just for heads up. I have been in the mining field a very short time and this (Chemical extraction / reclamation) is all new to me. 6 years ago I met a miner. I have gone from a green prospector, sluice and pan in hand, to a reclamation miner. Long story. Now I am rebuilding a processing mill. Only the pilot plant for now. The main mill is going to be moved and rebuilt off of forest service land.

Thank you for any help.
AAron


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum minor.
We have a competition that just started a couple of days ago.I would like you to submit this as an entry.Here is a link to the contest thread,
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=9722&hilit=contest


----------



## solarsmith (Apr 15, 2011)

Im building a floatation circut too . I should be able to do 300 to 500 lbs an hr.. Bryan in Denver Colorado


----------

